# Hahaha



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Funny.........Crazy 3 wheeler's :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that was entertaining.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

some of those prolly hurt, the ones at the end were they nose dive are funny


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

now that was fun to watch!
:crowdapplause:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep, enjoyed that myself.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah that was hilarious! i wonder if anybody won the race since they all flipped over?


----------



## BF750FI (Oct 25, 2009)

Very funny!!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I got one of those old HRC 250r's in my garage bone breakers they are!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

brings back memories of riding my honda 90 and my dad's honda 110...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

believe it or not, I actually OWN that, On VHS... one of the very first wheelin movies I ever bought when I was a kid. I still have it somewhere.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Now thats what i'm talking about!!! ahahahaa


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

thats the blackwater race in west virginia, they don't have it anymore.. all the guys that got to race it said that it was by far the hardest race ever, espn coverd the race they said if you got 1 lap in you were doin good


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im looking for this vid on youtube i still havent found it. this dude jumps a atc350x like a dirtbike. and i dont think he was wearing a helmet.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

i would love to have a atc350x


----------

